# Bee in Flight



## CameraShy1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Taken with a Nikon D40x stock 18-55mm lens

Honey Bee flying to flower


----------



## CoBilly (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool shot. 

I need a macro setup...


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 7, 2013)

Very nice shot. I love the detail the water droplets add.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 8, 2013)

Great Work, Well Done.

John


----------



## biffspandex (Sep 9, 2013)

Great frame!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW. That's... gorgeous.


----------



## CameraShy1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank You all


----------

